# Ultra Rare!



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Give me a break.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-T-JET-SLOT-CAR-L-M-CIGARETTE-ULTRA-ULTRA-RARE-/110530701030?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item19bc24a6e6#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's almost up there in rarity with the black Uop shadow!!! :lol: Wow!! I'm gonna watch this one!!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats what I was thinking, SCM. Kinda like the tyco '84 corvette bodystyles. I have a few of those, guess theyre a virtual gold mine.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm keeping my eye on this one, but if it hits $4.99, I am out......


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I know, at least it is priced right for a double "Ultra" rare car....


----------



## TjetBill (May 8, 2010)

*Oh, The Humanity!*

Wow! How really understood the rairity of these L&M Lola T-260s? I'll bet Hilltop and Bob Zilla are kicking themselves fopr repainting theirs:



Hilltop Raceway said:


> I was able to catch a few shots of this Bridgestone/Jasper Powered Lola at the track this morning. The boys seemed to be excited about testing results. I just hope they don't wreck it...RM


(Back at the shop - page 35)



bobhch said:


> Randy,
> 
> Got some rims mounted up and need to paint them and mask off the body and squirt that red also. Jasper Powered X 2.
> 
> ...


(Back at the shop - page 40)

I feel your pain, guys. :freak:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

All kidding aside, I have one of these cars still in the original packaging with the little clear band on it and everything. Are you saying this is about as collectible as an AW batmobile?


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

I asked the guy about it and he said it was rare due to no more cigarette advertising anymore. I have a couple in a junk pile somewhere.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

nice color combo on that #8


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Despite the hyped description, the opening price of .99 was more than fair to allow the market determine the value. And if I had seen it earlier, I might have gone more than the 8.55 final price for an extra nice version of the car with an AFX chassis with a mean/green arm.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

....so the chasis is worth more than the car.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I got $20 for that same car on eBay about 8 years ago.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The same one?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

rr


----------

